# Belt drive and custom bike stuff



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 16, 2017)

I acquired all this custom bike stuff I don't need can anybody give me an idea what the stuff is worth.


----------



## bairdco (Apr 16, 2017)

The nexus belt drive hub set-up is like $700 new.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 16, 2017)

Thanks,  so do you think $400 for everything is a fair asking price?


----------



## JimK (Apr 17, 2017)

I don't know what it is worth but I like that skull clamp thingy.

JimK


----------



## Jaxon (Apr 17, 2017)

Are they 24 inch wheels?


----------



## fattyre (Apr 17, 2017)

Belts and pulleys (cogs) are about $200 new.


----------



## Glenn Rhein (Apr 17, 2017)

26 inch wheels


----------



## mike j (Apr 18, 2017)

I see a lot of possibilities.


----------



## syclesavage (Apr 18, 2017)

mike j said:


> I see a lot of possibilities.



 Yup I know what your thinking there Mike 750 amps of belt drive bike are in the works.


----------



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

The skull stems are $200.00 new.


----------



## Mike K. (Nov 9, 2017)

The brooks saddle is around $180-220 new. I cant read the model # on it, but I have a B190 that's very simular, and it was $220.
The Brooks Leather grips are $90 new. I just bought a brown set for my wife's bike.

Are you still selling everything?


----------



## mike j (Nov 10, 2017)

I found a use for everything except the belt drive system, it's for sale.


----------



## sludgeguy (Nov 12, 2017)

Wicked cool!!


----------



## Vintage Paintworx (Nov 15, 2017)

Glenn Rhein said:


> View attachment 451963 View attachment 451964 View attachment 451965 View attachment 451967 View attachment 451956 View attachment 451957 View attachment 451958 View attachment 451959 View attachment 451960 View attachment 451961 View attachment 451962  I acquired all this custom bike stuff I don't need can anybody give me an idea what the stuff is worth.




Who makes the handle bar stem?


----------

